# Senior Food



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My dog is 9 and my vet doesn't want us to feed him Senior food. She says it doesn't have enough nutrients and protein. I didn't read the ingredient comparisons though.
It makes it easier for us then they can both eat the same thing.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Maybe it depends on the brand.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

We never feed Senior food. Ours are on Canidae All Life Stages. We have three "seniors".... Sasha 12.5, DD 11.5 and Chance the Newf 10.5 yrs. 

Senior food doesn't have enough protein, and protein is needed to help keep the muscles, etc. strong.

They used to believe that protein caused kidney problems in older dogs, but that's been researched and proven not to be true.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

This can be quite confusing.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I know these are older posts, but since they were just moved to the senior section I'm seeing them for the first time...
The protein level in senior foods depends on the brands. Both ProPlan and Eukanuba have MORE protein in their senior foods than in their adult foods. The nutrient mix is slightly different, too. 
FWIW.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I have Daisy on a weight management food. I hate to do that but she seems to take it well. She can eat so little, about 750 calories a day, she gets 2 cups daily of the weight loss food. I don't have the heart to give her less than that. And with her knees (2 ACL surgeries), weight management is critical.

That's about as senior as it gets in this household


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

I don't think I'll ever put Priska on senior food!.At this point she is on canidae and doing fine!.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

jo ellen, have you had her thyroid checked? That (750 calories) seems like so little, even for a golden, unless she's on the small side.
"Resting energy requirements (the energy requirement for a normal pet at rest in a thermoneutral environment, but not fasted state...does not inclue energy for spontaneous voluntary activity, physical activity, growth, reproduction or lactation"
55 pounds


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oops sorry, somehow sent that without the chart, here's the rest

55 pounds 782 calories
60 pounds 835 calories
65 pounds 886 calories
70 pounds 937 calories
75 pounds 987 calories
80 pounds 1036 calories
85 pounds 1084 calories


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

She had her thyroid tested a few years back and it came back normal. Right now she's very inactive because of her knee surgery. She's not even ready to take walks yet. But she's always been one to gain weight very easily, I have to be very careful with her. 

I say she gets 2 cups of food a day, but she also gets her fair share of treats, bones and chews.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

further, a dog needs 1 gram of protein per pound of body weight per day in order to avoid metabolizing their own protein stores (i.e, muscles) to support organ and brain activity.
You can figure *roughly*, very roughly, how much protein your dog gets in a day by weighing the amount of food in grams, then multiplying that by the % protein, then multiplying that result by .8 (which represents an "average" usability of protein in commercial dog foods). 
So if your dog gets 300 grams of food in a day, a 28% protein food (such as Pro Plan Senior), your dog gets about 67 grams of protein in a day. This is sufficient for a dog up to about 65 pounds.
On the other hand, if your dog is getting 200 grams of food (daisy?) and it's a lower protein food, maybe 20%, your dog is only getting about 32 grams of protein in a day and is going to be severely protein deficient over time unless your dog only weighs 30 pounds.
Probably more than anyone wanted to know.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ah yes, the treats, bones, and chews are killers.
1 large milk bone = 115 calories
1 purina busy bone, large = 618 calories
1 pedigree dentabone, large = 300 calories
1 pedigree dentastix, regular = 70 calories
1 pedigree jumbone, regular = 560 calories


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy's food is 16.5% protein. She gets 2 cups a day. She weighs 75 pounds.

Is she getting enough protein?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Have you tried the green beans , JoEllen? Selka has a big tendency to put on weight easily. His thyroid was tested two years ago but I am having it tested again in Jan. since he is almost 10. 

He varies between 74 (ideal) and 78 (in winter) so I try to do the green beans at dinner. He eats a regular food Nature's Variety Salmon so he gets plenty of protein. He gets a cup in the morning and a half to three quartes at night with the GB.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I did try the green beans and she doesn't like them  We're maintaining her weight just fine with what we're doing. In fact, I'm finding that I can even give her 2-1/2 cups a day without her gaining weight.

I think her thyroid is fine but will have it tested again soon. Her coat is good, her attitude is good. And we've started taking short walks again so at least we're back in motion


----------



## Sophie's slave (Jul 1, 2007)

Jo Ellen, Sophie's on Wellness Weight Management and does very, very well on it - just a little over 2 cups a day plus treats with her medications in the morning and at night. I was very impressed with Wellness in that they don't add some of the nutritionally worthless stuff that others add just for weight loss - deboned chicken is at the top of the list. 

Sophie's like Daisy - always one to put on weight no matter what (just like me). And she's been on thyroid supplementation for years now! She'll be nine in a couple of weeks (wow!) and is pretty inactive except for her daily walkies, and she does still get the puppy zoomies, but I'm not going to put her on a senior food.

I'm just so glad that Daisy's here so you can worry about her weight!!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Yes, weight we can manage


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Jo Ellen, I think Daisy is severly protein deficient. If your vet doesn't know a lot about dog nutrition, you need to find one that does! That's nowhere near enough protein for a dog her size.
She can't lose weight on that. Her body will metabolize it's own muscle, which is the only thing that burns calories. She will get in a cycle of needing fewer and fewer calories.
She needs 75 grams of protein in a day. Depending on the weight of her food, she's probably only getting about half that, maybe even less.
I would call the dog food company and have them figure out the grams of protein in the amount you're feeding her. Then take that number to your vet, or a new one if yours can't help, and work on how to get her the nutrition she needs. They may have you add low fat cottage cheese and/or eggbeaters to her diet to get her up to speed. 
Feel free to send PM if you want to talk further about it


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Yikes!!! I'm on it


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Speaking of Daisy, what kind of food is that that's so low in protein? I'm really surprised. The Purina low calorie foods are about 28%, Eukanuba varies between 25-28%, too. 
Is it a Science Diet food? They seem to stubbornly maintain the low protein levels in spite of HUGE bodies of evidence to the contrary.
Is she on it because of her recently bloat type problems??


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Okay, here's the food scoop...

She was on Wellness CORE Reduced Fat but I changed it recently to a less expensive brand until I get over the hump of her recent vet expenses. I'm now feeding her Natural Balance Reduced Calorie. 

She's barely getting any exercise at all right now because of her knee surgery so I'm really concerned about her weight. The last thing she needs is to gain weight.

I don't believe bloat is an issue for her anymore. She's eating and drinking normally with no hint of any issues.

What should I do?


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, I just did a comparison. The Wellness CORE Reduced Fat is 33% protein. That's quite a difference isn't it  

It's just for another month, I'm not keeping her on the Natural Balance indefinitely. 

Should I add low fat cottage cheese in the meantime? How much? She would love that 

I really appreciate your input here Hotel4dogs....thank you !!!!!! :smooch:

This could totally explain why she's only pooping once a day now. On the Wellness CORE it was twice a day.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

the wellness is much more in keeping with industry standards!
What I'd probably do if it were my dog is to suck it up and go buy a bag of wellness core, and then mix the two! That way she'll be getting a lot more protein, and you can "stretch" the food out rather than using just the expensive one. Then, when things get a bit better (I sure know how that is, believe me), you can go back to the higher protein food. 
In the meantime, take a good look at what you're giving her for treats. Can you give her something that's high protein/low calorie, like dehydrated chicken breast? (be careful, some come from china) That would be a great supplement without adding many extra calories. 
At 2 cups a day, 33% protein, she's probably getting about 65 grams of protein a day...so much closer to what she needs!
Over one month, honestly, you're not doing a lot of damage. I thought you had her on this for a long time. I'm glad to hear she was on a much higher protein food until now!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Whew!!! Yes, she was doing really well on the Wellness CORE but I can't find it locally, which adds to the expense. 

I have a bit of ostrich meat left in my freezer. It's very low fat. I think what I'll do is cook some up and start adding some to her regular meals. I know it's very high in protein because it's got organ meat ground into it.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

You learn something new everyday... Mine are on the Fromm surf and turf.. 30 percent protein , 3 dogs are 65-67 lbs and 1 is 83 lbs and they get 1 cup 2 times a day....


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Buddy is now on Precise Senior food. 
The Vet remarked that he is keeping his weight down and except for a recent limp which has been taken care of, he seems to be doing well physically.


----------



## K9 Passion (Jan 2, 2009)

Debles said:


> My dog is 9 and my vet doesn't want us to feed him Senior food. She says it doesn't have enough nutrients and protein....


That's right! I don't like "senior" formulas because usually they're too low in protein. As dogs age, their bodies actually need more protein (& exercise) to counteract muscle catabolization that takes place in their lean muscle tissue, which is process the human body can experience as it ages as well. Some "senior" formulas are correctly formulated, with slightly higher protein & lower fat levels, but they are hard to find.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Precise is supposed to be a high quality food.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

It was the NB senior food that I asked my vet about.
My boys eat Nature's Variety Prairie now.


----------

